

Confessions of a Droid switcher - fjabre
http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/iphone-therefore-iblog/2009/11/confessions-from-a-droid-switcher.html

======
makecheck
It seems that it boils down once again to the network.

Consumers have had to put up with phone/network couplings for too long. What
can realistically be done to break this (or any monopoly), aside from moving
to Europe?

~~~
evgen
How about just paying for the phone instead of expecting a network operator to
subsidize it in return for a contract?

~~~
vijayr
Exactly. This is how it is in India too. You can cancel your phone connection
anytime, even during the middle of the month, no penalties. These contracts in
US are a pain.

------
GavinB
I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. The OS doesn't quite have the Apple
polish, but it all works and it's nice to be able to run things in the
background. I used the navigation for the first time yesterday, and it got me
(somewhat ironically) to the dealer to whom I sold my car, thereby working
itself out of a job.

As far as I can tell the bottom line is this: Droid has a better network,
while iPhone has better apps. Pick which matters more to you, and you know
what to get.

------
Niten
Heh, Scott sure sounds bitter, doesn't he? "Kudos to Dan for being able to
overlook something this important."

Anyhow, I'm also of the opinion that a phone is really about the network. My
coworkers will go on and on about their beloved iPhones, and yet they can't
even place a phone call from within the same building where my $60 Verizon
handset has no trouble whatsoever.

------
wglb
I second this. I am a new droid user, and downtown chicago verizon beats atnt
thoroughly.

Unfortunately, bejewelled is available on android as well.

An interesting event happend the other day. I downloaded the shopsavy
application, and with it was apparently a fix to a camera problem that did bad
focus on days where milliseconds overflowed a signed field, so for 24 days or
so the focus mechanism was broken, the it was fine for the same interval. The
download carried with it a fix to this problem.

I admit not being an iphone user before, so I can't offer a comparison.

~~~
johng
Not quite, more info here:

[http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/3616-droid-
camer...](http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/3616-droid-camera-fix-
what-we-know-now.html)

~~~
wglb
Interesting. When the download came through, it said it had code that fixed
the camera focus problem. Odd.

